# FrozenPlain releases Obelisk, a MIDI harmoniser and chord builder plugin



## FrozenPlain (Jul 26, 2017)

Obelisk is a VST/AU MIDI plugin that harmonises the notes you play into it. It is designed to be easy to use, the chords can be fully customised or if not, can be picked from one of many presets. Obelisk features a constraining algorithm that can automatically shift notes to a chosen key and scale.

Obelisk works particularly well when connected up to pads or string sounds, allowing easy experimentation of lush harmony.


----------



## lpuser (Jul 26, 2017)

Any plans for an AU version?


----------



## MChangoM (Jul 26, 2017)

I've been using this since it was released last week. It was a no-brainer for me since I love the beautiful, lush sounding instruments from Frozen Plain. I am not much of a keyboard player - no desire at this stage in my life to learn the intricate hand contortions of different chord progressions. I've been using Cthulhu for a few years to work out chord progressions; Cthulhu is great for loading one of the many awesome presets and then finding a progression that sounds right by trial and error. I've been trying hard to improve my harmony skills and Cthulhu is not keeping up with me. 

What I like most about Obelisk is being able to quickly alter the current chord. You want to add an inverted major 3rd, just select it from a check list. The advantage of Cthulu is that each key can be assigned a completely different combination of notes, whereas all keys in an Obelisk channel enforce the selected chord. But that really reflects how I am selecting chord progressions anyway - just traditional voicings with no fancy key changes or radical harmonies.

Sam is super responsive. I was happy to pay him $25 for this great little tool.


----------



## elpedro (Jul 26, 2017)

I use Norah and Cthulu, and autotonic, this looks like it will give me more options,will definitely give it a go.Love the Frozen Plain instruments!


----------



## elpedro (Jul 26, 2017)

P.S. a more detailed walk through video might get you more sales! You may need to get Reuben to review it on the samplecast? @FrozenPlain


----------



## stixman (Jul 26, 2017)

^ this +1


----------



## rvb (Jul 26, 2017)

Cool, just bought it. Digging it!


----------



## rvb (Jul 26, 2017)

I too think it would be great to have the ability to make 'four' chord versions within the same key and to give it different octaves and play them all at the same time without any key shortcuts. But for this price I am definitely not complaining whatsoever!! Thanks!


----------



## alanb (Jul 26, 2017)

Looks very nice. Can (or, after some future update, will) the chord selection and other controls be controlled via DAW automation, as well as live mouse-clicking?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 26, 2017)

I bought Obelisk last week Monday (July, 17th) and really like it.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 26, 2017)

and it's a plugin.....so many others are complicated to set up and/or have poor documentation (Cthulu), this shoul
Maybe I should use my college education instead of all of these helpers.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 26, 2017)

Grabbed this morning. Really cool.


----------



## Fleer (Jul 27, 2017)

Would appreciate a walk thru if possible.


----------



## FrozenPlain (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the comments! The good suggestion for more of a walkthrough has been noted.



lpuser said:


> Any plans for an AU version?


It is quite likely, but probably won't be for a while.



alanb said:


> Looks very nice. Can (or, after some future update, will) the chord selection and other controls be controlled via DAW automation, as well as live mouse-clicking?


The key and scale can be automated as normal but the chord works a little different. You have 4 channels (or 'slots'), each can be set up with a chord, and optionally set to constrain to a key and scale. You can then automate which one of these channels is active through either key-switches or regular DAW automation.


----------



## enCiphered (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice little tool, thank you. Unfortunately, one of the most important things is missing: the chord that you play / trigger should automatically be displayed somewhere in the GUI. This feature is essential when you have to adopt the chord progressions and notes to other tracks and instruments.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 27, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> Nice little tool, thank you. Unfortunately, one of the most important things is missing: the chord that you play / trigger should automatically be displayed somewhere in the GUI. This feature is essential when you have to adopt the chord progressions and notes to other tracks and instruments.



So does Cithulhu work better in this respect?


----------



## enCiphered (Jul 27, 2017)

Definitely


----------



## MChangoM (Jul 27, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> Unfortunately, one of the most important things is missing: the chord that you play / trigger should automatically be displayed somewhere in the GUI. This feature is essential when you have to adopt the chord progressions and notes to other tracks and instruments.



Not sure I understand. Why can't you route triggered chords to multiple tracks in real time, or later copy/paste from one track to another? That is how I use Cthulhu and now Obelisk. Sorry, what am I missing?


----------



## enCiphered (Jul 27, 2017)

Well, let´s say I created a cool sequence or chord progression and now I want to program the bass track. I can´t use chords for the bass, I need to know what note I have to play.
Another example is the chord track in Cubase. I use it very often and I love to setup the chord track with all chords I need for the song, so I can just drag and drop them to the desired instrument track and I´m ready to go.

Being able to instantly see what chord and note you are playing is essential for such a plugin


----------



## MChangoM (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks, @enCiphered. I think I understand. I'm more of a hack. I just copy the lowest notes to the bass track on a lower octave. Requires some cleanup since the lasso in the midi editor scoops up some stragglers.


----------



## HiEnergy (Jul 29, 2017)

Have been beta testing Obelisk and it works like a charm. No crashes experienced and no bugs found at all.
A great selection of very rare scales and customisable chord types allow you to come up with some quite unusual chord progressions by just playing semi-random melodies.
I'll post a track done with Obelisk here soon.
Highliy recommending Obelisk for overcoming writer's block and finding otherwise unheard chord progressions.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 29, 2017)

HiEnergy said:


> Have been beta testing Obelisk and it works like a charm. No crashes experienced and no bugs found at all.
> A great selection of very rare scales and customisable chord types allow you to come up with some quite unusual chord progressions by just playing semi-random melodies.
> I'll post a track done with Obelisk here soon.
> Highliy recommending Obelisk for overcoming writer's block and finding otherwise unheard chord progressions.



So do you like it better than Synfire?


----------



## HiEnergy (Jul 30, 2017)

jonathanparham said:


> So do you like it better than Synfire?


Those aren't comparable. As this thread is a commercial announcement I wouldn't compare the announced product to something else even if I could.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 30, 2017)

Nicely stated, but another poor situation for members as it again shows how often COMMERCIAL Announcement Threads _NEED _a simultaneous SAMPLE Talk Thread . Early mention of other strong choices and most helpful brief discussion which seems to favor Obelisk v1.0.1.

So be it ..... not knowledgeable on this topic, and hping for more instructive discussion ...

@ HiEnergy .... hope you can help over on SAMPLE Talk


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jul 30, 2017)

I like the idea, but more of a deal breaker because no AU version. I think some of the other options (like Auto Theory) have AU versions.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 30, 2017)

I just bought this and oh I like it a lot. I often know what I want to play but don't have enough practice in yet to be able to move between chords in a scale quickly, especially if they consist of more than a triad. Combine this with the ostinatum in Albion One and it sounds mighty impressive to me.

What would really add the icing to the cake is if there was some sort of humanisation built in (slightly offset timings and velocity for each of the triggered notes).


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 30, 2017)

Mornats said:


> I just bought this and oh I like it a lot. I often know what I want to play but don't have enough practice in yet to be able to move between chords in a scale quickly, especially if they consist of more than a triad. Combine this with the ostinatum in Albion One and it sounds mighty impressive to me.
> 
> What would really add the icing to the cake is if there was some sort of humanisation built in (slightly offset timings and velocity for each of the triggered notes).



 Could you explain a bit more over on my SAMPLE Talk Thread ... re. _Combine this with the ostinatum in Albion One
_
*(edit) * got it!


----------



## Mornats (Jul 30, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Could you explain a bit more over on my SAMPLE Talk Thread ... re. _Combine this with the ostinatum in Albion One
> _
> *(edit) * got it!



Done


----------



## feck (Jul 30, 2017)

Bought. Love it.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 31, 2017)

This thing is fun....4 bars without, 4 with, same chords. One of the orchestral colors in The Orchestra.


----------



## HiEnergy (Aug 1, 2017)

I've done a short demo track with Obelisk.
This tune was done using Obelisk to generate chords out of a random melody.
The only sound sources are The Chordophones (2x) and Colourform, also by Frozen Plain, in a single instance of Kontakt. No additional arpeggiator was used.


----------



## FrozenPlain (Dec 13, 2017)

Obelisk has just been updated today to support Logic X with an AU plugin version. It can simply be loaded up as a MIDI FX in an instrument channel in Logic X's mixer.

Some new features not mentioned since starting this thread (some suggested these comments!):

Free demo version for download
Chord identifier - see the names of the chords as you play


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 13, 2017)

Can it do jazz-like progressions? Like straight Ahead Jazz horns?


----------



## fiestared (Dec 15, 2017)

FrozenPlain said:


> Obelisk has just been updated today to support Logic X with an AU plugin version. It can simply be loaded up as a MIDI FX in an instrument channel in Logic X's mixer.
> 
> Some new features not mentioned since starting this thread (some suggested these comments!):
> 
> ...


I've tried the demo, but I didn't find the "export Midi function" ? Thanks for your answer


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 15, 2017)

fiestared said:


> I've tried the demo, but I didn't find the "export Midi function" ? Thanks for your answer


you need to use the midi out from Obelisk as your Midi input into the instrument you want to drive.


----------



## FrozenPlain (Dec 15, 2017)

fiestared said:


> I've tried the demo, but I didn't find the "export Midi function" ? Thanks for your answer


As Thorsten has suggested, there is no export function. Obelisk works in real-time, sending MIDI to your synths. Most DAWs have a simple way to record the output if you wish to edit it as well.



dpasdernick said:


> Can it do jazz-like progressions? Like straight Ahead Jazz horns?


Sure! Obelisk does not generate progressions per se, it just harmonises notes you play into it. If you set it up to harmonise input into something like a 7th chord, and then constrain it to a scale, you can easily experiment with all the 4 notes chords in that scale (chord will be smartly shifted to fit the scale).


----------



## fiestared (Dec 15, 2017)

FrozenPlain said:


> As Thorsten has suggested, there is no export function. Obelisk works in real-time, sending MIDI to your synths. Most DAWs have a simple way to record the output if you wish to edit it as well.
> 
> 
> Sure! Obelisk does not generate progressions per se, it just harmonises notes you play into it. If you set it up to harmonise input into something like a 7th chord, and then constrain it to a scale, you can easily experiment with all the 4 notes chords in that scale (chord will be smartly shifted to fit the scale).


Thanks Thorsten and Frozen Plain, so no export function... do you plan to integrate it soon ? Thanks


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 15, 2017)

fiestared said:


> Thanks Thorsten and Frozen Plain, so no export function... do you plan to integrate it soon ? Thanks



Just record the output into a track. Couldn't be any more simple. I do it all the time. I don't see how MIDI export would work here as it needs input to function.


----------



## fiestared (Dec 15, 2017)

Dr.Quest said:


> Just record the output into a track. Couldn't be any more simple. I do it all the time. I don't see how MIDI export would work here as it needs input to function.


YES of course you're right, in fact I was comparing with "Scaler', but it's a complete different beast... I asked too fast, sorry MY BAD...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 15, 2017)

I was wondering as well about an export function when I first used some year ago Cthulhu . Especially with all those midi drop Kontakt libraries out there, but the record into midi function it is really straightforward.


----------



## Mornats (Dec 15, 2017)

I own Obelisk and don't need the AU version. Do I need to grab an update still or am I good with version 1.0.1?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't know if anybody mentioned this in this thread already, but FrozenPlain provides a free demo for Obelisk.


----------



## W Ackerman (Dec 15, 2017)

Mornats said:


> I own Obelisk and don't need the AU version. Do I need to grab an update still or am I good with version 1.0.1?



I'm a little confused because I am running 1.1.0 of the VST?


----------



## Mornats (Dec 15, 2017)

I grabbed mine as soon as it came out so probably missed a previous update. I can't see where I can get an update from though.


----------



## elpedro (Dec 15, 2017)

Mornats said:


> I grabbed mine as soon as it came out so probably missed a previous update. I can't see where I can get an update from though.


I PM'd Sam here and he hooked me up with a new download link straight away, nice guy, very helpful...


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 15, 2017)

So is there anything unique about this? Some DAWs have something like this already. FL and Waveform do. Just curious as I have VI Pro (sad I haven't mess with it yet) would it not be something similar?


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 16, 2017)

Bought it today. The first few notes put a huge smile on my face. "Damn I'm good" I thought as I one-fingered a chord progression written by Angels. Well done!


----------



## fiestared (Dec 17, 2017)

What kind of licence, is it a serial ? How many computers could we authorize, Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 17, 2017)

W Ackerman said:


> I'm a little confused because I am running 1.1.0 of the VST?


As I understand it the AU version is really just for Logic X users. If your good with the VST I doubt you have to change.


----------



## FrozenPlain (Dec 17, 2017)

Updates for Obelisk have gone out via email to those who have bought Obelisk. If for any reason they didn't get to you feel free to get in touch and I will make sure you have the latest version. 

Other than porting to AU, this latest update made no changes (except fixing 2 typos in the GUI).



fiestared said:


> What kind of licence, is it a serial ? How many computers could we authorize, Thanks.


No serials required, it's just a file that you are allowed to install on any computers that you own.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 18, 2017)

Question about the output recording. When you record the resulting output in your DAW, say in Cubase, does it records all the notes of the chords in MIDI, meaning that Obelisk would send to the DAW the exact same thing as it would have received by pressing the same notes manually on the keyboard (without Obelisk) or you need to record as WAV in audio track?


----------



## Mornats (Dec 18, 2017)

I've just checked it on mine in Reaper. I put Obelisk first, then loaded up Albion One in Kontakt and recorded single notes with Obelisk set to Dm. In Reaper, it only recorded the single note in the midi file but any time Obelisk is running on that particular track it will send the three notes of the chord into Albion One.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 18, 2017)

ok, so basically, there's no way to record that chord in MIDI without having to manually reproduce what you get in Obelisk, but without it, is that right?


----------



## Mornats (Dec 18, 2017)

That's right, I can't see a way to output the midi generated by Obelisk so there's no way to record the chord in midi. Hopefully I'm wrong and just don't know enough about routing in Reaper to get it to do that though.


----------



## BluesCat (Dec 19, 2017)

Mornats said:


> That's right, I can't see a way to output the midi generated by Obelisk so there's no way to record the chord in midi. Hopefully I'm wrong and just don't know enough about routing in Reaper to get it to do that though.





I primarily use Studio One, but Reaper can also record the MIDI output of Obelisk or any other tool. One way is to create a MIDI track of your Instrument VST and another track of Obelisk. Hit the routing button of your Instrument and under RECEIVES select the Obelisk track. Also on the Instrument track, right click the RECORD button and select RECORD then OUTPUT : MIDI. Now with both tracks ARMed, when you record, the Obelisk track will record the single notes, but the Instrument track will record the full chords.



EDIT- Since making this post I have been getting back into Reaper and found that the method I outlined does not work reliably due to the keyboard key strikes passing through with the arp/chord VST. There are several approaches to any task in Reaper, but the method that I prefer is to simply create the VSTi track, and then put the arp/chord VST (Obelisk) on the Input-FX chain for the instrument track. You only have the one track, there is no routing, and it always records the arp/chorder output with all other settings as default.


----------



## Mornats (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks, I'll give that a go.


----------



## kevinh (Jun 11, 2020)

This is now free through Novation Sound Collective through August 6,2020


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 11, 2020)

bought scaler 2 some days ago - which do you prefer? has one more or better features?


----------



## kevinh (Jun 11, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> bought scaler 2 some days ago - which do you prefer? has one more or better features?



I upgraded to scaler 2 recently and today downloaded obelisk from Novation. From my 20 minutes playing with it, Obelisk I think is good for adding harmonies and constraining notes to keys. Using the menu it’s easy to add and build more harmony notes on the fly. For me scaler 2 is more to for composing. I really like the import/export features. It’s great at suggesting chord progressions I may not even have thought about. I saw someone else call it a composer app and have to agree. It helps build my vocabulary. The free tutorial videos from school of synthesis in YouTube are really good. Midi/audio chord detection is also great if Im ever stuck. My upgrade price was $19. Very happy.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 15, 2020)

What’s the main reason to upgrade to Scaler 2 from the original?
(I love Obelisk by the way.)


----------



## noisyneil (Mar 20, 2021)

I checked out the Obelisk demo but I'm struggling to get it to harmonise custom scales correctly. For example, I want to harmonise the 6th diminished scale (any Barry Harris fans?), so the second chord should be diminished, but Obelisk imposes the natural fifth... all I want is a midi plugin that will harmonise a scale in thirds, ideally with octave choices for voicings. Doesn't seem to exist, or am I wrong?


----------

